# Burmese Pythons



## jesusrodriguez (Oct 24, 2007)

I dont have one but what do you feed them?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2007)

Hypothetically, if you could get one, this would be a good page to read in regards to what they can eat 

http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/burmese-python.html


----------



## nickamon (Oct 24, 2007)

I believe they eat chickens and rabbits.


----------



## Emydura (Oct 24, 2007)

Been busy Greebo? 

This message has been deleted by Greebo. Reason: _For the hell of It_


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 24, 2007)

Large adults will take baby goats.


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 24, 2007)

If you were to have a burmses Python. Depending on the size of it would depend on the food size. Goats, Stray dogs and cats would be a good food source for them. But are you talking about feeding them if they were being kept in Australia?


----------



## krusty (Oct 24, 2007)

mice,rats,rabbits,chooks,small pigs or any thing you can get your hands on realy,just depends on the size of the python.


----------



## dorton (Oct 25, 2007)

They can take about anything, I have even read of them eating chicken from the local grocery store(ready to cook frozen/thawed meat)


----------



## jesusrodriguez (Oct 26, 2007)

cool, cheers for the help. what is there for them to eat out in florida?


----------



## dorton (Oct 26, 2007)

Muskrats, rabbits, raccons, otters, and lots of birds. Plus dogs and cats.


----------



## Radar (Oct 26, 2007)

Alligators


----------



## gman78 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have heard of zoos feeding small pigs


----------



## gman78 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice photo, is that python split in half?


----------



## Radar (Oct 26, 2007)

It appears so, Im not sure if its legit, I wasnt there, but looks real enough. 
So to answer the question: pretty much anything, even if it results in them exploding.


----------



## stringbean (Oct 26, 2007)

the people at australia zoo said they feed theirs goats


----------



## MatE (Oct 26, 2007)

rednut said:


> It appears so, Im not sure if its legit, I wasnt there, but looks real enough.
> So to answer the question: pretty much anything, even if it results in them exploding.


Yeh watched a program on them they are having problems in the everglades with escaped pythons and are eating the wildlife.


----------



## Shano92 (Oct 26, 2007)

there are a few videos on youtube of them eating live rabits.


----------



## cement (Oct 26, 2007)

I just saw nice leucistic one at Australia Zoo, they said it was 17 years old, but it looked small for that age so maybe they not feeding it much.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 31, 2007)

Well if you are in the US it is halloween, lots of small children coming to your door.... only joking of course


----------

